# Discount on Ferry



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Again I have chosen to travel to France by SeaFrance and taken advantage of the discount from Motorhomefacts. Thanks very much, over the years the discount has saved me pounds. 
I do have a question though. When booking it was stated that I may have to prove that I am eligible for a discount. How could I prove it? 
I hasten to add that I have never been asked but I am curious to know the answer. 
The only thought I had was my subs number. 
John


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

John,
I have also just booked Sea France using the MHF discount this morning - but I didn't spot the bit about having to prove eligibility!
I look forward to seeing the replies...
Bill


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I print our my membership card from here and laminate it. However, I have never been asked to prove membership of MHF or indeed MMM or MCC. All of whom offer discounts on Sea France.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

grouch said:


> I print our my membership card from here and laminate it. However, I have never been asked to prove membership of MHF or indeed MMM or MCC. All of whom offer discounts on Sea France.


Thanks Grouch. I have never seen a membership card from MHF but like you I have never been asked for any proof.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry cannot be more help but I know it was downloaded from this site and then I filled in the details. i.e. membership number etc. I am sure someone will remember where to find it.


----------

